
Boaty McBoatface ‘unlikely’ to be name of Britain's new polar research vessel - secfirstmd
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/boaty-mcboatface-unlikely-to-be-name-of-britain-s-new-polar-research-vessel-a6988936.html
======
rafadc
It was funny that the second place was for a long time for Blas de Lezo
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cartagena_de_Indias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cartagena_de_Indias))

